# Sigma 35mm 1.4 lens chicken...



## LewisShermer (Jul 26, 2013)

So today I went down to the bank, extended my overdraft and purchased the Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art lens on the interweb for £620 next day delivery. All being well it should be delivered before noon tomorrow (friday)

The reason I bought it is that I want to shoot a wedding on saturday with it 

obviously I'm going to play with it all friday afternoon and evening (I'm using a 5Diii) but I probably wont work out all the little quirks... anyone that has the lens, is there anything I need to be aware of?

I normally shoot 90% of the day with a 50mm 1.4 set at f2.2ish but I'm guessing the 35mm 1.4 set at 2.2 will be a little more forgiving on the DOF and a little less bokeh?

Has anyone had problems with focussing and needed a little AFMA???

I have the 28mm 1.8 too but that's a little too wide for me on a full frame when doing environmental portraiture. I find I make the odd little mistake with regards to chopping off of the extremities of limbs with the 50mm when it's all action go and I don't really have time to get the legs going for some proper framing.

so yeah, any oddities with this little beast??


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2013)

.
Congratulations on a great lens.

I haven't found anything problematic with it. I got it one afternoon and shot an event that evening after doing some basic focus checking. It was great.

While it will be perfectly sharp at f/1.4 I stay away from that when doing events -- DOF just too thin and people are moving, etc. I used it Tuesday night in a low-light restaurant setting and did fine in the f/2.0 -- f/2.8 range. AF was fine and DOF acceptable.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 26, 2013)

Perfect with no afma on my 5d3. I agree about the wide open shallow DoF, stop down to 2.0 and you can capture a static face nose to ear in focus. 1.4 and you'll have a great set of eyes and that's all.


----------



## risc32 (Jul 26, 2013)

i haven't found any quirks on my 5d or 5dmk3. all good.


----------



## TheIndividual (Jul 26, 2013)

I had to do a BIG afma correction with Sigma 35 f1.4 on my mark III. The range was like +15 or something if I remember correctly. But after correction, the lens was a pleasure to use.


----------



## se7en (Jul 26, 2013)

I had to do an AFMA of +8 with my 5d MkIII. Not a big deal, and truly only off by a little bit. The advantages of this lens far outweigh the minor inconvenience of dialing it in. It is my go-to prime lens.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 26, 2013)

Cheers everybody!

It just arrived! Heavy! bloody beautiful looking lens, very functional design. I'm at work so just fired off a couple of shots at my desk of colleagues, it appears to be working pretty well  . Bokeh is nice, sharpness is great on the back of the camera. I'll get some pics on my comp and check for realz later. Excited!!!


----------



## Menace (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats. Do share the wedding pic taken with this lens.

Cheers


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 26, 2013)

Menace said:


> Congrats. Do share the wedding pic taken with this lens.
> 
> Cheers



Hopefully there'll be some good looking folk there to photograph


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll be getting this lens soon as well, first have to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 though :


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'll be getting this lens soon as well, first have to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 though :



Glad to see you decided to try it.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 26, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'll be getting this lens soon as well, first have to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 though :



Funny as I sold my 24-105 to get the 35 and then bought a 24-70 to compliment it. I think they make a great team.In fact they are 2/3 of my WDW 3 lens set (+ Tamron 70-200 + 1.4TC)


----------



## xylus (Jul 26, 2013)

Im planning to get this lens instead of kit 24-105L with 6D body. Hope that'd be a better idea !


----------



## rpt (Jul 26, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be getting this lens soon as well, first have to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 though :
> ...


you obviously failed the "If you had just one lens test" 

As did I...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 26, 2013)

distant.star said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be getting this lens soon as well, first have to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 though :
> ...



I'll try it when I get it... but I'm confident enough now to go ahead with this lens!



crasher8 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be getting this lens soon as well, first have to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 though :
> ...



On the contrary I expect the 35 to compliment my 24-105 (and 20 mm 1.8 and 50 mm 1.4 Sigma Primes). The 24-70 has gone completely unused since I got the 24-105L and I'd rather gain the creativity of the 35 and two stops for low light use rather than keep the 24-70.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 28, 2013)

OMGzzz!!!11one!1!!! This lens is absolutely amazing!!! Like off the rails ridiculously amazing!!! It's crazy, I found it hard to get a bad shot with it. When I first got the 28mm for my 60D i thought that was amazing, then when I used my 50 1.4 (which was useless on my 60D/7D) when I got a 5Diii I thought that was the be-all and end-all... But this lens just upped the bar! I'm going through all the shots from yesterday and I'm hardly having to do anything to the raw files. nothing on contrast, clarity, vibrance, saturation. Absolutely no sharpening or high-pass overlays... only my own tinkering in curves for an ever so slight cross-processed feel. MENTAL!!!

Could have done with better weather just for the skies, if it was blue with a slight bit of cloud that would have been the cherry on the proverbial ice-cream.

I did post 2 pictures originally but the internet messed up the colours. I'll try again but if it doesn't work they're on my blog http://wentdownfighting.tumblr.com/


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, it keeps messing up the colours on here. what's the deal with that?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 28, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> Yeah, it keeps messing up the colours on here. what's the deal with that?



Are you perhaps working in adobe RGB? I'm sure you have a problem with color spaces...


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it keeps messing up the colours on here. what's the deal with that?
> ...



No, normal sRGB, just checked my profiles and it's fine. They look fine on tumblr, they look fine on facebook (save for the rubbish way they always appear). hmmm.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll try again from my works computer...


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 29, 2013)

the skin tones are all crappy! arghhh. daft computers.


----------

